

JQuery gestures  - bdfh42
http://random.friggeri.net/jquery-gestures/

======
rickharrison
That is most definitely the coolest thing I've seen using JavaScript in a
while.

~~~
alexk
Gestures: [Press Ctrl] + Click + Drag

Old style navigation: Click

It's not hard to guess the winner

~~~
3ds
Sometimes it's nice not to have to search for the little button and press it
that opens the next mail or goes to the next picture, but simply do a quick
gesture. GMail actually has a labs setting for that.

I use gestures for navigation all the time, as a firefox plugin, so i don't
have to press the back arrow, but simply do a quick gesture. It's much faster,
for me anyways.

~~~
Hexstream
"Sometimes it's nice not to have to search for the little button and press it
that opens the next mail or goes to the next picture"

Beats having to go look at the documentation to determine what gesture
corresponds to the action you want to accomplish. Also, with gestures it seems
to me there aren't very many intuitive gesture/action matches... I can only
think of:

    
    
      left = go back
      right = go forward
      circle = reload
      X = delete
      left, right, up, down = pan in that direction
    

There's certainly others but not a lot I think.

------
biaxident
Whilst this is nice, some of the gestures are far too complicated. Moving
between pictures is intuitive (similar to iPhone etc) but the other actions
aren't necessary.

I don't look forward to the day where I have to remember four gestures just to
change a help menu.

~~~
marcusbooster
I think the idea was to draw a letter 'h' for help.

~~~
scotth
Or a question mark.

~~~
windsurfer
You, sir, draw a very strange question mark.

------
mikecuesta
I envision this being very useful for allowing touch features on a website -
like a webapp on a tablet.

------
ams6110
Didn't work at all in my browser (Safari 3.2.1)

------
trezor
Among all the awe here, I might add that this thing breaks horribly if you
already have mouse gestures in your browser.

I'm not uninstalling Firefox extensions to use a webpage proper. Not today,
and not any day soon. While I'm sure it's all cool tech, I personally hope
this kinda thing will not take off ever.

------
ObieJazz
They better be careful or Apple is going to sue them for violating their
patent on swipe direction detection.

